# Euro Switch on MK2 Tiguan



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone do a Euro Switch on their MK2 Tiguans? Was there anything else involved other than just simply swapping out the switch? I got this MK6 GTi switch. It plugs right into our harness. However, the trigger for Foglights doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something? Do I need to run a trigger wire somewhere? Please advise! Thank you in advance.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I have an Mk7 switch and it plugged in and worked just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here you go:

Rear Fog Light (Requires Euro Switch and new Inner Tail that houses a rear fog for NAR models)
Select: 09 - Cent. Elect

Select: Security Access -16

Enter the Access Code: 31347, then “Do it!”

Select: Adaptation - 10

Search: Außenlicht_uebergreifend-LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht

Select: New Value "Yes", then click “Do it!” (This tells the BCM that a light switch with rear fog function is installed)

Search: Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion A28
Old Value: Rueckfahrlicht
Select: New Value "Nebelschlusslicht wenn kein Anhaenger gesteckt", then click “Do it!” (This tells the BCM that the vehicle is to use a rear fog in that lamp position, formerly the reverse light.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

*Switch isn't needed!!*

You can replace the switch if you want but if all you are looking to do is have the fog lights on without the headlights there is nothing needed. I have been using this trick for over a year. 

Turn your light switch to "Auto" and pull it out to turn on the fog lights. Then while still pulling out on the switch, wiggle it to the right to the "parking light" position. The headlights will turn off and the fog's and parking lights will stay on. That's it!! 

The switch will fight you a bit as you try to move it over but you have to find the sweet spot and it WILL click over. In fact you may think you're about to brake it, but trust me it works. 

This trick also works on the GTi. I have shown a few guys how to do it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NJGrown said:


> You can replace the switch if you want but if all you are looking to do is have the fog lights on without the headlights there is nothing needed. I have been using this trick for over a year.
> 
> Turn your light switch to "Auto" and pull it out to turn on the fog lights. Then while still pulling out on the switch, wiggle it to the right to the "parking light" position. The headlights will turn off and the fog's and parking lights will stay on. That's it!!
> 
> ...


And what is the point of having the fogs on without the headlights? :screwy:


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

GTINC said:


> And what is the point of having the fogs on without the headlights? :screwy:


looks way cool


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

So how does one get fogs to work without headlights on ? 


On my Audi there was a mod with some wire wrapped around the progs at the back of the light switch. 

Doable in the Tig? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

NJGrown said:


> *Switch isn't needed!!*
> 
> You can replace the switch if you want but if all you are looking to do is have the fog lights on without the headlights there is nothing needed. I have been using this trick for over a year.
> 
> ...


I tried this morning and it went exactly as you described. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

NJGrown said:


> *Switch isn't needed!!*
> 
> You can replace the switch if you want but if all you are looking to do is have the fog lights on without the headlights there is nothing needed. I have been using this trick for over a year.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a 2021 SEL R-Line and the switch was going to be my first mod (after led fogs). Had it on my '14 GLI as well. I saw your recommendation and it works! Saved me the research to find the right part number and most importantly the money! Thank you sir


----------

